# Apple TV



## Jaysn (Dec 9, 2012)

Can I bring my Apple TV box from UK to Dubai? If not, is there a Dubai version available to purchase?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I have many friends who have brought their US/UK Apple TV box over and it works just fine.

-md000/Mike


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

md000 said:


> I have many friends who have brought their US/UK Apple TV box over and it works just fine.
> 
> -md000/Mike


Second this, I have 2 ATV going in the house without issues.

In fact, 90% of my Apple products came from US with the remaining from Singapore. Again, no issue.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

do you need a VPN connection to access content on Apple TV here?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

ash_ak said:


> do you need a VPN connection to access content on Apple TV here?


No.

-md000/Mike


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

ash_ak said:


> do you need a VPN connection to access content on Apple TV here?


As Mike said, no, for iTunes content.

However, for connection to Netflix et al (or any streaming services that intended for living-inside-US subscribers), then you will need (US-based) VPN service.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

ccr said:


> As Mike said, no, for iTunes content.
> 
> However, for connection to Netflix et al (or any streaming services that intended for living-inside-US subscribers), then you will need (US-based) VPN service.


Which...are illegal and cannot be discussed here.

=)

-md000/Mike


----------



## Jaysn (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your comments.


----------

